# how do western pleasure shows work?



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Our local show follows the AQHA rules. The classes are divided by age, some are W/T others W/T/L.


----------



## sonib82 (Jul 24, 2015)

It can vary greatly depending on the level and type of show. Local shows may follow a certain breed rulebook or use their own. They are generally lower key, and you don't need fancy silver tack (although some people likely will). Some ranch style classes (ranch pleasure, etc.) actually prohibit silver on tack. 

Most shows around here only have the W/T classes for kids 10 and under. Some may have this for adults too, but again, it depends on the show. You can probably look some up in your area and see the showbill to find more information. Good luck!


----------



## JumpthatOxer (Feb 26, 2016)

Thanks everyone
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

